# Chael Sonnen asking for Bisping.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Michael Bisping’s actions at UFC 127 earned him a victory, but it also may have prodded a hornet’s nest. The one looking to sting the Brit next is a returning Chael Sonnen.
> 
> Still considered the top middleweight contender in the UFC, MMAWeekly.com was able obtain an email sent from Sonnen to UFC matchmaker Joe Silva requesting a fight against Bisping in the near future.
> 
> ...


Oh how i would love to watch Sonnen tear Bisping apart Verbally and then proceed to **** him in a fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sonnen would OWN Bisping on the ground for 15 minutes.

Bisping would feel *dirty* after a fight with Chael!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The build-up for this fight would be epic. And i'd be backing Bisping.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ha Sonnen hasn't even got the fight yet and he is talking trash! Joe Silva make it happen and commence the greatest fight build up in history!


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

If Sonnen is safe from Jail Time, why not? The trash talk leading up to this fight would be insane, make it happen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> The build-up for this fight would be epic. And i'd be backing Bisping.


You can fast forward to .50

Just as Van Damme has said it before me. Il say it to you.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Tears of joy welled up in my eyes when I read Sonnen's words. I soooo wish this happens. Soon.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

limba said:


> Sonnen would OWN Bisping on the ground for 15 minutes.
> 
> Bisping would feel *dirty* after a fight with Chael!


haha yes. I honestly think that Sonnen would take the whole 15 minutes enjoying himself beating the count senseless....

I would pay good money to see that fight though.

Come on Dana make it happen!

And thank you sir for the post!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Sonnen tearing into Bisping would be hilarious shit they could turn the press conference into a Sonnen HBO special.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Man Sonnen tearing into Bisping would be hilarious shit they could turn the press conference into a Sonnen HBO special.


I dunno Bisping has shown he can give it some too. He isn't as good at trash talking as chael but he has A LOT of things to rip on, sub defense, drugs, money laundering... if i had those skeletons in my closet i'd be a bit careful with my words... Somehow i don't think Chael will be though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping talks shit and is kind of an ass, Sonnen is funny as shit and makes me laugh my ass off. Sonnen says the most horrid stuff, he gives every reason to hate him but I can't help it the guy makes me have a man crush on him (in a non stick it in the bum kind of way).


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Possibly the worst matchup for Bisping out side of Andy. As a Bisping fan I'd not want this to happen purely cause I don't see Bisping stopping his takedowns and it'd just be an easy gnp 15min victory for Sonnen


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Surely this fight wont be made before the start of june, 2 1/2 months is plenty of time for Bisping to learn a half decent triangle and then it's an easy win!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't forget Sonnen has spent a lot of time over at Cesar Gracies school helping Shields.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't want to see it.

Rivera may not be willing to insult Bisping's family.

I think Chael would. He would do it for the lulz.

If Bisping gets upset enough(which he will because he takes everything so seriously) he'll resort to illegal eye pokes & dirty tactics if Chael takes him down. 

It could get ugly and a riot might ensue. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If Rivera offended Bisping, Chael will have him crying like a baby.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I really think Sonnen's sub defense is way way way over exagerated in how 'bad' it is. He has lost a hat full of fights to subs, but in the past few years hes only been subbed by three legitimate black belts in the best orgs. 

People train and they improve and although he got subbed by Silva, it took over 20 minutes. I can not see an average BJJ guy ever slapping on an easy sub win over Chael, i think he's improved enough to be able to defend all but the slickest BJJ guys


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> If Rivera offended Bisping, Chael will have him crying like a baby.



Crying like a baby or going on a rampage with a AK-47.

Maybe both.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dont you dare tease me joe silva make this happen WAR SONNEN, he is gonna make bisping go postal with his lovely words.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sonnen's sub defense may well be underrated but so is Bisping's defensive ground game.
Neither Rashad or Hamill were able to keep Bisping down and he nearly slapped an armbar on Hamill.
I don't think this fight will be as easy as Chael takedown and 15mins of GnP.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Fitch should take lessons. You can be a decision king if you talk ridiculous amounts of trash.

He couldnt finish Miller, Nate, Okami or a straight up out of his mind Paulo Filho.


Chael wont and probably cant finish Bisping and standing he will get laced up. He better lay on Bisping but from what ive seen he isnt the easiest guy to just take down or hold down.


Should be a good fight, i thnk Bisping is the underdog but ill back him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

If Nate wasnt able to submit Chael then i see little hope for Bisping. Also if Bispign applied that triangle it is very likely that Sonnen would have escaped since what sealed the deal for Silva was his lanky body and the armbar he applied when Sonnen applied his escape,


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

I absolutely think that Sonnen would be a huge challenge for Bisping.

Like one guy already said, I don't see Bisping stopping his takedowns. When it really comes down to this fight I have Sonnen win by brutal ground and pound or by decision after turning Bispings face into something else.

Not that I love Sonnen that much, but due to his abilities this would be my pick.

And I do think that this fight is money. I'd rather see this then Belfort vs Bisping.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Im excited


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh this aint gonna be pretty. I want Bisping to win so he gets Vitor Belfort...haha...lolz! He will get KTFO fa sho! 

I have a feeling the pre-fight trash talk will completely eclipse the actual fight just like Rampage vs Rashad.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Oh this aint gonna be pretty. I want Bisping to win so he gets Vitor Belfort...haha...lolz! He will get KTFO fa sho!
> 
> I have a feeling the pre-fight trash talk will completely eclipse the actual fight just like Rampage vs Rashad.


lets all hope if the fight happens that it will not be like Rampage vs Rashad.
Maybe this time the talking will be as much as fun as the actual fight....


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> If Rivera offended Bisping, Chael will have him crying like a baby.


Not really. I think all of you are looking at this the wrong way.

Bisping was so offended by Jorge, because Rivera just started ripping into him completely out of the blue. After Bisping and Jorge had met in the past and got on with each other. It really surprised Bisping and caught him off guard when River started talking shit.

Mike isnt a fool. He knows sonnen, he knows his game, he knows its all an act. I doubt he would get upset at all over his words, he would just go along with it and join in with the banter.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hennessy said:


> lets all hope if the fight happens that it will not be like Rampage vs Rashad.
> Maybe this time the talking will be as much as fun as the actual fight....


The more I think about it...it's gonna be a pretty epic build up. I'd like to see it in Manchester. I can see it already. Chael with top control talking smack, then Bisping pops him in the eyes like in Three Stooges. Right after Chael punches him in the gonads. Seriously I don't know what to expect other than a very heated battle. 

I'm loling as I'm writing this. 

One things for sure it will sell. Just hope the fight lives up to the expectations...lolz!


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> The more I think about it...it's gonna be a pretty epic build up. I'd like to see it in Manchester. I can see it already. Chael with top control talking smack, then Bisping pops him in the eyes like in Three Stooges. Right after Chael punches him in the gonads. Seriously I don't know what to expect other than a very heated battle.
> 
> I'm loling as I'm writing this.
> 
> One things for sure it will sell. Just hope the fight lives up to the expectations...lolz!


dont forget the apology right after he took his eyes


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man i hate sonnen but him wanting to fight bisping i don't know what to say. I don't like bisping but sonnen will get some of the hate taken away if he does fight bisping in my book. I will be cheering for bisping all the way though...2 villians fighting one must win. I hope both get there asses kicked but I want bisping to come out on top.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hennessy said:


> dont forget the apology right after he took his eyes


It'll probably end in the first double DQ...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The more i think about it the more i think there will be a short notice event in may. After all UFC 129 is April 30th and UFC 130 is May 28th. Its not like the UFC to leave it a month between shows.

I reckon there will be a Fight Night snuck in there announced in the next week or so hopefully headlined by Bisping/Sonnen!


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> It'll probably end in the first double DQ...


ahaha poor ref!
they should bring in one hell of a dude as a referee for this one....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Bisping was so offended by Jorge, because Rivera just started ripping into him completely out of the blue. After Bisping and Jorge had met in the past and got on with each other. It really surprised Bisping and caught him off guard when River started talking shit.
> .


Bisping needs to get over it and realize this is how society functions, I am sure 99% of the people here work with somebody they don't like and I am just as sure that they go through all the daily chit chat exchange pleasantries with them all the same despite of that. Why should fighters be diffrent? Does Bisping expect every fighter who doesn't like him to walk up and tell him?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Bisping needs to get over it and realize this is how society functions, I am sure 99% of the people here work with somebody they don't like and I am just as sure that they go through all the daily chit chat exchange pleasantries with them all the same despite of that. Why should fighters be diffrent? Does Bisping expect every fighter who doesn't like him to walk up and tell him?


Not too sure what you're getting at here. If I dont like some one, work place, college what ever, I just dont speak to them at all.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

We're in for a treat, should this fight go down. I'd like to personally thank Sonnen ahead of time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well you may avoid striking up conversations but if you can get away without talking to them good on you, I had to spend 13 hours in a truck driving down the road with a guy I don't like. You can act like you don't like him and make it awkward for no reason or you can just smile and put your best foot forward.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

box said:


> We're in for a treat, should this fight go down. I'd like to personally thank Sonnen ahead of time.


Daring you to phone him...503-913-44**

Google it...apparently it's been on all the forums. 

If you do I'll rep you...haha!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> Sonnen's sub defense may well be underrated but so is Bisping's defensive ground game.
> Neither Rashad or Hamill were able to keep Bisping down and he nearly slapped an armbar on Hamill.
> I don't think this fight will be as easy as Chael takedown and 15mins of GnP.


Bisping does get back to his feet pretty well against grapplers, I agree. But Rashad and Hamill aren't grapplers on Sonnen's level.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Chael Sonnen will embarass Bisping worse than Janet Jacksonm during halftime at the super bowl. He'll tear him a new one inside, & outside the cage. Also a better fight than vs. Belfort.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to hand it to Sonnen. This is a quick route for him. He's the biggest douchebag in all of MMA, yet this fight would immediately put him in a heroes position. It is amazing to me the amount of people that can back Sonnen, and still bad mouth Bisping.

Having finished up that rant, yeah.. Bisping's got no chance here.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think they're meant for each other, only reason i'm backing Sonnen is because if you're gonna be a douche, do it right. Sonnen does it better than any single person i've seen, and backs it up to boot.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

yepp. that's the difference between those 2.
like i said in another thread, Bispings apology was what made me really mad. Don't freak out like this and right after that apologise half hearted. he only did that because he can't stand the fact of being hated.
But Sonnen wouldn't give a f*ck. He is a legit a-hole

Imagine I would sneak up on someone, sucker punch the guy and then go to all the people that saw that...Uhh I'm sorry...and then turn around punch him again haha. Madness.


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh my jesus...1 guy with outstanding trash talk and the other guy that just trash talks.

I would love if Sonnen just judo throws the shit out of bisping to the other side of the ring.

WAR CHAEL!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SonOfZion said:


> Fitch should take lessons. You can be a decision king if you talk ridiculous amounts of trash.
> 
> He couldnt finish Miller, Nate, Okami or a straight up out of his mind Paulo Filho.
> 
> ...


Sonnen is not the grinding wrestler like Fitch he is more the explosive TD kind of wrestler like Kos and GSP.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Sonnen is not the grinding wrestler like Fitch he is more the explosive TD kind of wrestler like Kos and GSP.


 i mean lessons on talking trash and getting fan interest when all you do is win decisions and ground work all the time. Sounds like somebody else i know.

As far as Chael, yes he is a good MMA wrestler but he is far from a closer and ppl get up from under him.

Its funny, he is a good fighter but cuz he caught Anderson when he was hurt and has a style to frustrate him, ppl think he is some world beater, amazing striker etc etc.


He is just a good wrestler with weak GnP. He just has good cardio and stays very active. He is good at what he does but still a very one dimensional, looking for a decision, wrestler.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> i mean lessons on talking trash and getting fan interest when all you do is win decisions and ground work all the time. Sounds like somebody else i know.
> 
> As far as Chael, yes he is a good MMA wrestler but he is far from a closer and ppl get up from under him.
> 
> ...




Sonnen is a more powerful, creative GnP'er than Cain by far. And he's nothing like Fitch (even Fitch looking the best he has in the third round against Penn).



And Silva wasn't "hurt" any more than anyone else is ever hurt going into a fight, that's no excuse at all, and has already been plenty debunked so you're not allowed to use it in a legitimate argument any more.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

As far as I can tell, Bisping's next opponent is either Vitor or Chael...this pleases me...

I don't know who I'd rather see get their hands on Bisping first. Chael would certainly be more entertaining for the pre-fight buildup alone, but I feel like Vitor has a much better chance scoring a KO, thereby providing the internetz with a bounty of pictures to photoshop and further ridicule the Count. 

I really just love to hate the guy. His shenanigans get me so worked up and then I just get excited to watch it all come back to bite him in the ass. Honestly I feel kind of bad for him, he must be terrified to see the reaction he's elicited from the world's top MWs. Bisping is the only guy in the world that could take the villain role coming up against Chael Sonnen. 

All in all, I see beautiful things are in store for the future.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

This would be sick


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Man, just read this! So psyched. This fight NEEDS to happen, f*ck off Vitor - go fight Wandy. Bisping v Chael. NOW!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

6toes said:


> As far as I can tell, Bisping's next opponent is either Vitor or Chael...this pleases me...
> 
> I don't know who I'd rather see get their hands on Bisping first. Chael would certainly be more entertaining for the pre-fight buildup alone, but I feel like Vitor has a much better chance scoring a KO, thereby providing the internetz with a bounty of pictures to photoshop and further ridicule the Count.
> 
> ...


Hahhahahaha...couldn't have said it better. 

It's Thiago Silva aka: Travis Bickle...


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to hear how the judges screwed him against Chael for like his next five fights after. Yeah right, give him someone who will finish him and leave him no excuses.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

If this fight happens, it'll be Sonnen's first finish in the UFC. No way does he lose this fight. 

I'll bet every e-credit I own and my entire SportsBook balance on Sonnen.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I WANT TO SEE THIS.
Sonnen by first round tko. This will not go to decision. Bisping is not good enough at all and he will be destroyed.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Sonnen is still a free man??:confused02:


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I got nothing against bisping, but he would get his a** handed to him should he face sonnen.

As I see it from the Sonnen/Silva fight, Sonnen is mean, agressive, powerful, dangerous, you name it.

Bisping is fun, he surely can fight, but we're talking about him facing the only guy who stood and did good against silva for 4 and a half rounds.

There's no way Bisping can hold that long against him (well, the fight is only 3 rounds anyway, but 1 should suffice for Chael to make his point)


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Sonnen would Fitch him for 3 rounds and it would be dull.

Since when does getting busted for a piss test entitle someone to start picking their own fights?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> You can fast forward to .50
> 
> Just as Van Damme has said it before me. Il say it to you.



Huh.


What does have to do with anything


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Huh.
> 
> 
> What does have to do with anything


If you dont get it.. you dont get it. Im trying to steer away from treating members like handicapped kids. So i will not draw it out for you.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Sonnen will terrorize Bisping, if Koalas and stupid videos get to him.

They deserve each other.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Chael should spend more time concentrating on staying out of Jail and less time worrying about picking oponents.

Im a fan of Chael, and of Bisping and i'd like to see how Bisping would go about fighing him but Chael Sonnen has NO right calling anyone out whilst he is on back to back suspensions, one for drug cheating and 1 for criminal charges.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

blasphemy killstarz i am building a shrine to that man, im going to portland to steal a lock of his hair and his insults book.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Another thing to note is that all of Chales lines and trash talk are more than likely rehearsed. I think at the press conference when both guys are making comments off the cuff, it would make for some great banter. Mike is good off the cuff and is witty at press conferences, he could really go to town on chael with him failing the drug tests, his money laundering, getting subbed after 4 and a half minutes against Silva.

Joe Silva should be sacked if he doesnt make this fight happen.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Another thing to note is that all of Chales lines and trash talk are more than likely rehearsed. I think at the press conference when both guys are making comments off the cuff, it would make for some great banter. Mike is good off the cuff and is witty at press conferences, he could really go to town on chael with him failing the drug tests, his money laundering, getting subbed after 4 and a half minutes against Silva.
> 
> Joe Silva should be sacked if he doesnt make this fight happen.


Yeah. If they just stood across the ring for 15 minutes, i wouldn't care. The whole build-up for the fight would be exciting itself.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Yeah. If they just stood across the ring for 15 minutes, i wouldn't care. The whole build-up for the fight would be exciting itself.


it would make my year, screw belfort-bisping he can face wandy while we witness the best trash talking hype ever known to this planet.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The big differences between Chael and Bisping are:
1. Chael can back up what he says without illegal knees.
2. His best lines are true. ex:



> Oh; and I’d suggest to him being a little careful about spitting on any of MY cornermen, since any one of them can beat him up as badly as I can.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> The big differences between Chael and Bisping are:
> 1. Chael can back up what he says without illegal knees.
> 2. His best lines are true. ex:


1. Chael can only back up what he says when under the influence of performance enhancing drugs :thumb02:
2. I think even Michael Bisping could KO Matt lindland at this point.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> *1. Chael can only back up what he says when under the influence of performance enhancing drugs :thumb02:
> 2. I think even Michael Bisping could KO Matt lindland at this point.*


hahahah comedy gold this guy is the funniest and best poster in the world, the bold part had me in stitches


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> 1. Chael can only back up what he says when under the influence of performance enhancing drugs :thumb02:
> 2. *I think even Michael Bisping could KO Matt lindland at this point.*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

made me chuckle oldfan, you always know the best pics to show


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Another thing to note is that all of Chales lines and trash talk are more than likely rehearsed. I think at the press conference when both guys are making comments off the cuff, it would make for some great banter. Mike is good off the cuff and is witty at press conferences, he could really go to town on chael with him failing the drug tests, his money laundering, *getting subbed after 4 and a half minutes against Silva.*
> 
> Joe Silva should be sacked if he doesnt make this fight happen.


24.5 minutes, to be correct 

Chael takes this easily. *Easily*. I do apologize to the British loyalists amongst us, but there is simply no case to be made for old Bisping on this one. He'd be squashed vocally, and then squashed physically. Book it, Dana.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

limba said:


> Sonnen would OWN Bisping on the ground for 15 minutes.
> 
> Bisping would feel *dirty* after a fight with Chael!


Thats depends if he gets a free pass from the doctors and the commission to juice up.

Seriously if its true that he needs to juice for medical reasons then those medical reasons should also declare him unfit to fight, kind of like the p1ss take video of the guy with metal hands if you know what I mean.

If you ask me anyone should have the right to turn round to Sonnen and refuse to fight him for that reason, and besides fcuk Sonnen the guy is scum anyway.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

oldfan said:


>


 yea im sure Bisping is scared of glass jaw Lindland, the lose in the 1st round kid.


that guys career is basically over.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> yea im sure Bisping is scared of glass jaw Lindland, the lose in the 1st round kid.
> 
> 
> that guys career is basically over.


did you just call oldfan 'kid'?


:shame02:


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Killstarz said:


> did you just call oldfan 'kid'?
> 
> 
> :shame02:


 well, Oldfan might lose in the 1st round alot too but im unsure. I do know that Lindland loves losing in the 1st round. In his last 6 fights he lost in the 1st round 3x and his career has gone from top 10 MW to not even on the radar. He is done like dinner and oldfan is acting like Bisping has no shot vs him??

2-4 in his last 6 with his wins coming vs top guys like Kevin Casey (2-3) and a BIG decision win over Favio Nascimento (11-5).

Bisping would eat Lindlands food IMO. Either way, silly to act like Bisping has no shot vs him.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Throw Baroni and Lindland in together one last time, so we can see another awesome Baroni KO. It's been too long.

And none of this pacing yourself nonsense Phil, I want to see the E Baroni hundred hand fists flying in the first 10 seconds.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> well, Oldfan might lose in the 1st round alot too but im unsure. I do know that Lindland loves losing in the 1st round. In his last 6 fights he lost in the 1st round 3x and his career has gone from top 10 MW to not even on the radar. He is done like dinner and oldfan is acting like Bisping has no shot vs him??
> 
> 2-4 in his last 6 with his wins coming vs top guys like Kevin Casey (2-3) and a BIG decision win over Favio Nascimento (11-5).
> 
> Bisping would eat Lindlands food IMO. Either way, silly to act like Bisping has no shot vs him.


i just re-read your original post.

now i see what you were saying. :thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Thats depends if he gets a free pass from the doctors and the commission to juice up.
> 
> *Seriously if its true that he needs to juice for medical reasons then those medical reasons should also declare him unfit to fight*, kind of like the p1ss take video of the guy with metal hands if you know what I mean.
> 
> *If you ask me anyone should have the right to turn round to Sonnen and refuse to fight him for that reason*, and besides fcuk Sonnen the guy is scum anyway.


^THIS!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

How did you guys get stuck on some old washed up fighter that has no relevance to the sport except nostalgia? 

This kind of makes me go hmm, I mean Im not willing to say Bisping has no shot against Vitor or Sonnen but neither fight IMO is a good match up for him.

If he dose lose to Vitor is Sonnen still interested in that fight? Doubt it but you never know. I dont think that fight will go down if the Vitor fight happens first.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Throw Baroni and Lindland in together one last time, so we can see another awesome Baroni KO. It's been too long.
> 
> And none of this pacing yourself nonsense Phil, I want to see the E Baroni hundred hand fists flying in the first 10 seconds.


 i wouldnt doubt the man.... after all he is








THE BEST EVA!!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I would like to see this fight! Not so much for the trash talking but just to see what would happen!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> blasphemy killstarz i am building a shrine to that man, im going to portland to steal a lock of his hair and his insults book.


You should also cut of one of his roid zits off his back and frame it! :sarcastic12: Just licking one of those things will make you piss hot!


If Bisping fought Sonnen I'd cheer for the brit but Sonnen will probably meat blanket so hard it will make Bisping pregnant.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmm. Now I'm kinda wanting to see this one over Vitor vs. Bisping.
The amount of smack talk that we'll get from this one will break all time highs no doubt. Anyone that thinks that Bisping won't be bothered by Sonnen's "act" might want to rethink their position.​ 
You can corner Sonnen on a blatant comment or action and he's going to walk right through it. I don't think that anything that Bisping does or says will slow Sonnen down, it might actually motivate him more to talk more crazy smack talk.​ 
I estimate a 0% chance that this one turns out like Rampage vs. Rashad. This one will be ugly from the outset. I'm sure there will be cheating, lying and any other cheap things that these guys can think of. Might not be great for the sport but I can make an exception to see Bisping get dominated for 3 rounds.​


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG THIS FIGHT NEEEEEEDS TO HAPPEN! This could actually make me a Sonnen fan!

Just listening to Sonnen talk shit on Bisping has already made me look at him in a whole new light...

Wow the trash talk would be soooooo amazing to see the little boy Bisping throw another hissy fit and the weigh ins would be amazing, and the stare downs would be PURE EPIC....

All to just see Chael beat the piss out of Bisping, and throw mostly mocking blows to his face...

For all that is good if this fight doesn't happen im going to find Joe Silva personally!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> OMG THIS FIGHT NEEEEEEDS TO HAPPEN! This could actually make me a Sonnen fan!
> 
> Just listening to Sonnen talk shit on Bisping has already made me look at him in a whole new light...
> 
> ...


Should you go on the hunt and find him, give him a punch from me as well. For not giving us Daley-Alves.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

The build would indeed be brilliant and I can't see me missing a syllable of trash talk between the two. They can both chuck it, but Sonnen is consistently witty. Like Toxic said, he is just impossible to dislike even though I have tried very hard. Some of the stuff he says is well dodgy (the Evan Tanner thing was more than a step too far) but most of the time he has his tongue firmly in cheek and is a joy.

I see Bisping getting pummelled for 15 mins, although he could POTENTIALLY submit Sonnen, but the chances of that in a 3 round fight is pretty unlikely. I'd rather see Bisping get beaten by a fighter who most people wouldn't imagine beating him though. Namely one CB Dollaway.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> The build would indeed be brilliant and I can't see me missing a syllable of trash talk between the two. They can both chuck it, but Sonnen is consistently witty. Like Toxic said, he is just impossible to dislike even though I have tried very hard. Some of the stuff he says is well dodgy (the Evan Tanner thing was more than a step too far) but most of the time he has his tongue firmly in cheek and is a joy.
> 
> I see Bisping getting pummelled for 15 mins, although he could POTENTIALLY submit Sonnen, but the chances of that in a 3 round fight is pretty unlikely. I'd rather see Bisping get beaten by a fighter who most people wouldn't imagine beating him though. Namely one CB Dollaway.


Hahaha we all have our favorite "whoop bisping next" fighter.

Guess who mine is.... (see below)


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Hahaha we all have our favorite "whoop bisping next" fighter.
> 
> Guess who mine is.... (see below)


You're right my friend... I'm having dirty thoughts about Silva toying with Bisping and treating him even worse that he treated Griffin


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Really not sure who I'd root for in this one. I doubt I'd be able to know until the fight was on and I did a gut check. I really can't stand Sonnen or Bisping.

If the fight happens though, I gotta say Sonnen takes it. I think Sonnen has far superior wrestling, he's just as good as Bisping in the stand-up and as far as jitz goes, Bisping hasn't subbed anyone since he was fighting cans in CWFC 6 years ago, so I think even Sonnen's pathetic sub defense will be good enough to hold him through there.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> Sonnen is a more powerful, creative GnP'er than Cain by far. And he's nothing like Fitch (even Fitch looking the best he has in the third round against Penn).
> 
> 
> 
> And Silva wasn't "hurt" any more than anyone else is ever hurt going into a fight, that's no excuse at all, and has already been plenty debunked so you're not allowed to use it in a legitimate argument any more.


 more powerful than Cain who finishes 8 of 9 fights on the ground via GnP??? come on now, Chael IS NOT a finisher. Cain is. Its obv who is more powerful.

again, i didnt compare him to Fitch, im just saying a decision heavy fighter who has had boring fights over his career gets alot of attention since he started talking copious amounts of trash. Nobody cared about Chael til he started opening his mouth. He was just a good journyman fighter like Jeremy Horn (who beat him THREE times lol).

I dont know how Silvas injury was debunked when he was out with a rib injury after the fight. Chael is a decent fighter but you are making him out to be some unstoppable juggarnaut with lethal GnP. 

He is like Fitch with his GnP (and nothing else, Chaels TDs are better, so is his scrambling) BUT more active so he basically never gets stood up. Those hundreds of shots on Anderson and he didnt hurt him or look to be close to finishing once.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bisping would knock Lindland's head off.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I tell you what if the things Jorge did made mike mad i can only imagine how much Chael would piss him off. The pre fight hype would be priceless. However it would be fun to see another bisping KTFO highlight.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> OMG THIS FIGHT NEEEEEEDS TO HAPPEN! This could actually make me a Sonnen fan!
> 
> Just listening to Sonnen talk shit on Bisping has already made me look at him in a whole new light...
> 
> ...


1st fight I'd be rooting for Sonnen lol.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TheReturn said:


> 1st fight I'd be rooting for Sonnen lol.


I'd be rooting for Sonnen to beat the hell out of Bisping then fail another drug test and get fired.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Trash talk for fight of the year.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

SonOfZion said:


> more powerful than Cain who finishes 8 of 9 fights on the ground via GnP??? come on now, Chael IS NOT a finisher. Cain is. Its obv who is more powerful.
> 
> again, i didnt compare him to Fitch, im just saying a decision heavy fighter who has had boring fights over his career gets alot of attention since he started talking copious amounts of trash. Nobody cared about Chael til he started opening his mouth. He was just a good journyman fighter like Jeremy Horn (who beat him THREE times lol).
> 
> ...


He didn't look hurt, Anderson could barely stand afterwards, 



watch the end of the fight after he subs him. Tell me that Anderson doesn't look hurt, he looks like he just got his ass whooped. And he did, there were other fights as well where he kicked his opponent's ass, both the Okami fight and the Marquardt fight, Sonnen beat the living hell out of Okami and Marquardt. 

I agree Chael is not a finisher and he isn't at the level of Cain Velasquez of course but at the same time he is 1000 times better at GnP than Jon Fitch will ever be.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

It needs to happen with a season of TUF or a Primetime series devoted to them.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I hate them both  PLZ MAKE THIS FIGHT HAPPEN! it's such a win/win for me. Seeing either one of these douche-kings beaten down would be hilarious. I'm putting money on Sonnen totally abusing poor Mike. The **** vs The Fail....epic.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The injury thing is debunked because Ed Soares said Chael broke silva's rib in the first round, not that he came in with a broken rib (which would never be sanctioned).


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The injury thing is debunked because Ed Soares said Chael broke silva's rib in the first round, not that he came in with a broken rib (which would never be sanctioned).


No one said he came in with a broken rib. He came in with bruised ribs and left with some really bruised ribs after the fight.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

In the battle in octagon, and the battle to see who is a bigger douchebag, Sonnen wins both easily.

Stylistic nightmare for Bisping, and even more of a douchebag.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> No one said he came in with a broken rib. He came in with bruised ribs and left with some really bruised ribs after the fight.


 exactly and i know from personal experience in the past and just recently i had to take 2 weeks of BJJ training because of a minor rib bruise. Shit hurt like crazy if i tried to shrimp, nevermind roll.


I cant imagine what it would be like to fight with one. Anderson clearly wasnt the same fighter, there is no way i can see Chael winning a standup battle with a healthy Anderson. He may be able to still take him down and grind on him but i dont see him having all that success he had.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> exactly and i know from personal experience in the past and just recently i had to take 2 weeks of BJJ training because of a minor rib bruise. Shit hurt like crazy if i tried to shrimp, nevermind roll.
> 
> 
> I cant imagine what it would be like to fight with one. Anderson clearly wasnt the same fighter, there is no way i can see Chael winning a standup battle with a healthy Anderson. He may be able to still take him down and grind on him but i dont see him having all that success he had.




I got a really bad rib bruise at Wand's in their kick-only sparring and it didn't affect my rolling hardly at all. And I'm not pro-level tough.


Sonnen won the standup because aggressive, quick inside boxing is the kryptonite to Silva's style. Sonnen didn't give him one second to measure the distance or stay on the outside.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I got a really bad rib bruise at Wand's in their kick-only sparring and it didn't affect my rolling hardly at all. And I'm not pro-level tough.
> 
> 
> Sonnen won the standup because aggressive, quick inside boxing is the kryptonite to Silva's style. Sonnen didn't give him one second to measure the distance or stay on the outside.


Quoted for trufe.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I got a really bad rib bruise at Wand's in their kick-only sparring and it didn't affect my rolling hardly at all. And I'm not pro-level tough.
> 
> 
> Sonnen won the standup because aggressive, quick inside boxing is the kryptonite to Silva's style. Sonnen didn't give him one second to measure the distance or stay on the outside.


Won the stand-up....Sonnen didn't win shit, oh yeah Sonnen got one shot on Silva. Even Sonnen himself said that he had never been kicked so hard in the body ever. Damage wise, Sonnen didn't hurt Silva at all in the stand-up whereas Silva hurt Sonnen in the stand-up aspect. 

That's why there was only like 4 minutes of stand-up in the fight. Had Sonnen continued to try and stand with Silva he would have gotten his ass kicked injury or not. Knockout any day of the week, the reason I say that confidently is that Belfort who has a better chin, faster and a far better boxer than Sonnen couldn't even touch Anderson. 

Really Anderson is almost unstoppable when it comes to stand-up. Unless your a Muay Thai specialist coming to the UFC, where all you sleep drink and eat is muay thai your not going to beat Anderson. Reason being he is quick, has long arms and legs, very strong, very skilled and very unpredictable. The only people I can actually see having a decent chance to stand with Anderson is probably Shogun but other than that I don't see anyone who can stand with him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Won the standup aka landed a few punches in the first round then later on punched Silva in the back of the head. In between that he got brutalized and dropped and looked like he had been hit by a truck after a couple strikes.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I hurt my ribs a bit over a week ago and there is NO way I can roll right now. It hurts to breathe, let alone let a 230 lbs guy crush you on the mat. A couple days ago I would occationally start sweating as a pure physical response to the pain and all I did was sitting still. Now its getting much better though, I'll be back on the mat by the middle of next week probably. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> I hurt my ribs a bit over a week ago and there is NO way I can roll right now. It hurts to breathe, let alone let a 230 lbs guy crush you on the mat. A couple days ago I would occationally start sweating as a pure physical response to the pain and all I did was sitting still. Now its getting much better though, I'll be back on the mat by the middle of next week probably. :thumbsup:


Yeah for the people that dont train, they dont understand what injuries do to your WHOLE BODY, Anderson having a broken or hurt rib makes your whole body take a blow.

Not to mention your mental game and cardio


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

While I agree that Sonnen would go to town on Bisping, that e-mail was merely a piece of fight hype in the making. There's no way that e mail was never meant to be seen by public eyes. Sonnen will talk this fight into existence and hype it to ridiculous proportions. Although I'm not a Bisping hater, I fear for him in this fight.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah for the people that dont train, they dont understand what injuries do to your WHOLE BODY, Anderson having a broken or hurt rib makes your whole body take a blow.
> 
> Not to mention your mental game and cardio


Shit just found out I have Costochondritis. Wont be able to train for atleast two more weeks, F**K!! 

Anyway. Yeah, rib, back and abdomen injuries basically **** up your entire body since almost all movement involves the torso in one way or another. I had broken ribs from a climbing accident a couple of year ago and it's just horrible! Especially if it hurts to breathe you get this sense of panic. This thing I have now is a walk in the park compared to a broken rib.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

If you would have bruised your rib even just a little it WOULD have affected you. You can't tough that out no matter what you say, that shit sux.


khoveraki said:


> I got a really bad rib bruise at Wand's in their kick-only sparring and it didn't affect my rolling hardly at all. And I'm not pro-level tough.
> 
> 
> Sonnen won the standup because aggressive, quick inside boxing is the kryptonite to Silva's style. Sonnen didn't give him one second to measure the distance or stay on the outside.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

ballers101 said:


> Won the stand-up....Sonnen didn't win shit, oh yeah Sonnen got one shot on Silva. Even Sonnen himself said that he had never been kicked so hard in the body ever. Damage wise, *Sonnen didn't hurt Silva at all in the stand-up* whereas Silva hurt Sonnen in the stand-up aspect.


Wrong. Sonnen dropped him twice with strikes. You don't get rocked and dropped from strikes because you're not hurt.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rin injuries aren't that bad, i think shoulder injuries are alot worse because you cant punch good with a bad shoulder and you get hurt bad going for takedowns or if someone attempts a kimura on you.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't think Chael Sonnen should be asking for anything right now.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Wrong. Sonnen dropped him twice with strikes. You don't get rocked and dropped from strikes because you're not hurt.


He didn't drop him...Silva didn't even fall on his ass..he stumbled and then got right back up. Again if he was THAT hurt Sonnen would have finished him on the ground. Silva still did more damage on in the stand-up aspect easily. Chael Sonnen looks more beat up then Anderson Silva tell me that Chael Sonnen did better in the stand-up aspect even watch the post interview. Skip to about 3:20 and watch as he talks about Anderson kicks, and even later on he talks about making Anderson stumble not drop.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no you idiot he was dropped in the 1st and he slipped in the 5th


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Rib injuries are soooo much worse than shoulder injuries it's not even funny. If you get a real rib injury it hurts to breathe, pee, cough, sit up, get out of bed or pretty much anything at all. Rib injuries, imo, is by FAR the worse injury you can have as a fighter. Shoulder injuries suck too but you can still kick, and punch with the other arm. Rib injuries make you cringe before you even think about kicking, punching, grappling or anything. Maybe mine was worse than most and I'm a p***y but my rib inury had me out from doing anything for over 2 months and all of the above applied to me.


UFC_OWNS said:


> rin injuries aren't that bad, i think shoulder injuries are alot worse because you cant punch good with a bad shoulder and you get hurt bad going for takedowns or if someone attempts a kimura on you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

js9234 said:


> Rib injuries are soooo much worse than shoulder injuries it's not even funny. If you get a real rib injury it hurts to breathe, pee, cough, sit up, get out of bed or pretty much anything at all. Rib injuries, imo, is by FAR the worse injury you can have as a fighter. Shoulder injuries suck too but you can still kick, and punch with the other arm. Rib injuries make you cringe before you even think about kicking, punching, grappling or anything. Maybe mine was worse than most and I'm a p***y but my rib inury had me out from doing anything for over 2 months and all of the above applied to me.


well i only had a purple colored rib area i dont know what you had and i waas ok, not good but ok, and i got americanaed with a sore shoulder and it hurt like hell before it was even touched, however a broken rib is probably the worst injury you can get wandy said he couldnt breathe when he got it.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Mine was internal bruising. I have two tears in my rotator cuff and some other problems in my elbow on same side and it hurts like hell when I'm rolling with someone and they try to submit me with anything on that side. Waiting till I get back to the states to get it fixed. F*** military Dr's... Believe it or not, I snapped(splintered horribly) my humurous bone arm wrestling and have had 2 surgeries so far to fix the humurous bone, elbow, and shoulder. No luck yet...


UFC_OWNS said:


> well i only had a purple colored rib area i dont know what you had and i waas ok, not good but ok, and i got americanaed with a sore shoulder and it hurt like hell before it was even touched, however a broken rib is probably the worst injury you can get wandy said he couldnt breathe when he got it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

holy shite that sucks ass, yah better wait to you get back home, i have to have septoplasty soon to stop random nose bleeds and actually be able to breath out of my nostirls


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Apparently bruised ribs are worse than brokenb ribs when it comes to pain. I can totally believe that. when i bruised my ribs sparring i was literally out of action for a month.

I tore my rotator cuff once and that put me out of action for over 2 months but if i had to, i could have fought with that injury but not the rib one.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Bisping needs to get over it and realize this is how society functions, I am sure 99% of the people here work with somebody they don't like and I am just as sure that they go through all the daily chit chat exchange pleasantries with them all the same despite of that. Why should fighters be diffrent? Does Bisping expect every fighter who doesn't like him to walk up and tell him?


But the whole reason they're fighters is because they're not a bunch of pussies who repress their feelings. If they really dislike someone or someone disrespects them, they throw down the gauntlet and flatten his face in the octagon, instead of exchanging pleasantries for the next 13 years. Unlike most of us, they have a job where not only is that ok, it's great for business!

Rivera was being very passive aggressive with his attack, and just trying to become relevant instead of the C level nobody with 9 losses that he really is. Rivera got what he deserved, though Bisping ended up being kinda classless himself and it put a lot of question marks on his victory.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont believe bruised ribs are more painful than broken, it looked like i had maningacockle purple ribs and it was alright, broken and rib cartlidges torn sound dreadful though


----------

